# weeping moss pic



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Here is my weeping moss. It is growing well and starting to take the "weeping" appearance.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

nice stuff you got there!! where did you get your hands on this bunch?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

That's funny, I cant really remember. I think that a fellow from the states gave it to me. I have seen people in the GTA with it though.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Really nice looking cant wait till you start shipping lol . Pat


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I got my batch from Managerie last year ...
jrs, have you notice that the break very easily? I find that mine breaks down to little pieces when I pull back on the ferts.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

